# Let's Celebrate St. Patrick's Day!



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Wed, March 17 and it's St. Patrick's Day. With nothing else on the schedule, it's a day to celebrate the Irish. On the play list:

1. Leroy Anderson: Irish Suite
2. Charles Stanford: Symphony no. 3, The Irish
3. Victor Herbert: Irish Rhapsody
4. Percy Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry (Band arrangement)
5. Stanford: Irish Rhapsodies 1 - 6
6. Arthur Sullivan: Irish Symphony
7. Arnold Bax: Tintagel
8. Hamilton Harty: Irish Symphony

And of course slip some Bailey's and Guiness in between!


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Wot? No potatoes?

Perhaps a 'little' time to set aside for a terrible leprechaun?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

https://migrorecords.bandcamp.com/album/historical-documents-of-the-irish-avant-garde


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I will visit the Beethoven Irish songs, of which there are quite a few. After all, it is still the 250th birth year of Beethoven, and I'm still celebrating. So, to borrow a phrase, I will catch two leprechauns with one trap.

Happy St. Patty's day, all.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

E. J. Moeran, _The white mountain_.






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hamilton Harty - With the wild geese


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Donnacha Dennehy: Grá agus Bás (= "Love and Death")


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another jaunty piece by Ernest Moeran, his second rhapsody. Then for some poetry by W.B. Yeats so that "now I may wither into the truth."


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I was going to mention John Ireland, but apparently there was no Irish blood in him! Let's give thanks to John Field for inventing the nocturne.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

N.B. Moeran was English


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

*Copied from page 367 of the Current Listening VII thread; my latest contribution:*

Today: A St.Patrick's Day Classical Music Trilogy:

On CD:
View attachment 152607


View attachment 152608


On vinyl:
View attachment 152609


We start with the Symphony in G minor and Sinfonietta by Ernest John Moeran (1894-1950). Born in England to parents who were Irish Protestants, Moeran draws from his Irish heritage and creates some beautiful music just a shade down from English composers; the likes of Elgar, Vaughan Williams, and Britten; but certainly on par with the Arnold, Walton, Bax, and Bliss. Next up: America's Amy Beach; and after a very fine _Piano Concerto_ taken right from European Romanticism; we go to the _Gaelic Symphony_ which draws from Irish folk song and a few of Beach's own melodies reminiscent of Irish folk music. It's a bit patchwork in some places, but in the spirit of the holiday. We wrap things up with a great old LP that features Irish, Welsh, English, and Scottish songs arranged by the master from Bonn; and who knew that Beethoven who was the summit of German music would have such an affinity for Irish ditties? Sung by Robert White backed up by Samuel Sanders on piano, Ani Kavafian on violin, and (arguably) the world's greatest living cello player, Yo-Yo Ma; it don't get better than this.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Glad to see mentions of Moeran. One of my favorite composers


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

How about Bax In Memoriam, an absolute beautiful tone poem, to the Irish who fell in the Easter Rising?


----------

